# Cemetery



## Bushenstine (Sep 25, 2008)

I am the producer and director of this movie and it is coming to theaters in April 2009.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Congratulations !!! Do you have a website set up with more info on the film?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Bushenstine said:


> I am the producer and director of this movie and it is coming to theaters in April 2009.


As a teenager, how can you afford to produce this movie?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm kinda in the same boat as Hauntiholik on this one... Can you give us any more information? No offense, but it's not exactly convincing as a movie that's coming to theaters (ie: where's the info and legal stuff on your poster? What distributor picked it up to send to theaters?).


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Bushenstine lied. The movie doesn't exist. He created the fake "cover" with a fake quote from Stephen King in his "applied media" class.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Bushenstine doesn't play well with others.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Steven King's actually quote was, "I've seen better film on Cujo's teeth".


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Are you producing and directing "Ned Shneebly" due to come out this summer as well?

The most prestigious elementary school in America needs a new substitute teacher. They thought they could trust him with their children, but Ned Shneebly had different plans. This summer. Paramount pictures presents another soon to be horror franchise with "NED SHNEEBLY". TROPIC THUNDER'S Jack Black, RUNAWAY BRIDE's Joan Cusakck, and RENT's Sarah Silverman star in this remake of School of Rock that will blow you away. Do not assume your children are safe at school.

View Trailer below:


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

LOL that one was good joker but I still think the best one was the Mary Poppins horror trailer... followed by the romantic comedy trailer for The Shining.

Is there a name for these cross-genre trailer remixes? I think they're hilarious.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm not sure Rev. I had not seen the two you mentioned but was easily able to find them by using trailer remix and the original movie title. Those were pretty good...thanks!


----------

